# Steepest slope in the East



## awf170 (Sep 19, 2005)

Ohhh ya :wink: 
http://www.skidenton.com/


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 19, 2005)

Umm, i'm not getting it. :-?  How do they figure?
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Sep 19, 2005)

oops forgot to add that they also have a triple black


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 19, 2005)

Triple black has nothing to do with universal difficulty.  The rating system is relative to other terrain at that mountain. Translation: a double black at most places here ain't nothin compared to a double black at most places out west.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 19, 2005)

Birdman829 said:
			
		

> Triple black has nothing to do with universal difficulty.  The rating system is relative to other terrain at that mountain. Translation: a double black at most places here ain't nothin compared to a double black at most places out west.



yes, but i dont hear of any out west resorts with 66 degree runs.  I bet this thing makes great scott at snowbird, and corbets look flat  :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2005)

i guess they mean "slope" as in average pitch of the entire hill :lol: i mean seriously, even though tucks has some +50 stuff, it averages out pretty low when you factor in a top to bottom run down to pinkham, heh!

seriously though, that is a pretty aweful advertising slogan.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 19, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> yes, but i dont hear of any out west resorts with 66 degree runs.  I bet this thing makes great scott at snowbird, and corbets look flat  :wink:



Haha :lol: not likely :wink:


----------



## Talisman (Sep 20, 2005)

Is that a shot of Denton?

Hmmm, looks like Corbet's with decent snow pack.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2005)

OK, I'm lost.  We're talking about steepest slope in the east, right?  Why are we talking about western mtns then?


----------



## dmc (Sep 20, 2005)

The top of K27 at Hunter had a ridge that was 55+ after the snowmakers left a gun on...
That sucker stayed around until Spring...
Was about a 20' drop..

It got less steep as the season progresed unfortunatly...


----------



## blacknblue (Sep 20, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> yes, but i dont hear of any out west resorts with 66 degree runs.  I bet this thing makes great scott at snowbird, and corbets look flat  :wink:


66 degrees???  Call me a skeptic.  For how long is it 66 degrees?  About 10 feet?  The backside of a big mogul?  I'll bet the only thing genuinely 66 degrees there is the temperature.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 20, 2005)

The scary part about Ski Denton, which I shall now refer to as The Extreme Skiing Capital of the East, is that Avalanche, with it's 66 degree pitch, isn't even the most difficult trail there.  No, my friends, that title belongs to none other than Bear Run.  Why, you might ask?  I tell you.  Forget single fall lines.  I don't even want to hear about your puny, pathetic double fall lines.  This trail sports a TRIPLE FALL LINE!!!  That's right, it goes downhill, slopes a little to the right, and then actually bursts through the space time continuum such that by the time you reach the bottom, you're only starting again at the top!!  

Looks like The Extreme Skiing Capital of the East went to the wrong department from the local community college when they were recruiting their ace marketing guru.  Instead of the the Marketing department, they took a wrong turn into Creative Writing.  This stuff is priceless.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

Man, I'd ski that triple fall line all day- no ned to wait for a lift!


----------



## Rushski (Sep 20, 2005)

About the most exciting thing about the one time I skied PA (Roundtop) was seeing Three Mile Island from the lift.

Almost as scenic as Mount Airy Lodge in the Poconos - Blecchh!


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2005)

The guys at PASkiandRide would know the real skinny here. I posted *this* on their forum.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> The top of K27 at Hunter had a ridge that was 55+ after the snowmakers left a gun on...
> That sucker stayed around until Spring...
> Was about a 20' drop..


I saw that at the end of last December. Pretty impressive...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

According to SnoCountry.com:

Total # of Trails: 22 
  Beginner 36% (8) 
  Intermediate 27% (6) 
  Advanced 27% (6) 
  Expert 10% (2) 
Total # of Lifts: 5 
  Triple: 1
  Double Chair: 1
  Surface Lifts: 2
 Mountain Stats
  Vertical Drop: 650
  Lift Capacity: 4000 /hour

Longest Trail: Side Winder (1 mile)


----------



## smootharc (Sep 20, 2005)

*Are you nuts, Greg ? Now they know where we live.*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> The guys at PASkiandRide would know the real skinny here. I posted *this* on their forum.



All those guys in the woods of PA (skiers included) carry guns, dude !  They'll be hiding in the woods near Paradise, and Goat, and The Black Hole, etc., etc., just a waitin' to pick us off one by one.  I'm moving to South America....

 :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> According to SnoCountry.com:
> 
> Total # of Trails: 22
> Beginner 36% (8)
> ...


Thanks C-10. I'll have to hook them up with a profile! How could I not have one for the "Steepest Slope in the East"? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 20, 2005)

And don't miss out on the description of "The Whip".  I know we don't like to do blue (as in off-color) here at AZ, but I thought I'd stretch the rules this one time.  OK, cover the childrens' eyes.  It says "A quick descent around the back. A GREAT SLOPE TO NECK ON AT NIGHT"  Well if the 66 degree trails and triple fall lines didn't hook you, then the prospect of easy sex on the backside cruiser will surely do the trick.  Oh so many ways to go with this, especially given the name of the trail.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 20, 2005)

Talisman said:
			
		

> Is that a shot of Denton?
> 
> Hmmm, looks like Corbet's with decent snow pack.



It is.  I was showing it in response to another guys joke that denton makes corbets look flat


----------



## skidude (Sep 20, 2005)

I am over from PASkiandRide, and so far we havn't had anyone who has skied it to my knoledge.  I have heard from some people who have seen it that it is very steep.  However I think the mountain is about 500 vertical, so I don't think it would be steep for more than 75 feet or so.  Heres a link to a topic that came up on our site.  http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1470&hl=


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2005)

perhaps they meant 66 degree pitch, lol.  or they measured backwards and forgot to subtract from 90? :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

It's not a pitch of 66 degrees, you guys. 66 degrees is the temperature they serve their pitchers. The kegolator's busted, you see...


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> The scary part about Ski Denton, which I shall now refer to as The Extreme Skiing Capital of the East, is that Avalanche, with it's 66 degree pitch, isn't even the most difficult trail there.  No, my friends, that title belongs to none other than Bear Run.  Why, you might ask?  I tell you.  Forget single fall lines.  I don't even want to hear about your puny, pathetic double fall lines.  This trail sports a TRIPLE FALL LINE!!!  That's right, it goes downhill, slopes a little to the right, and then actually bursts through the space time continuum such that by the time you reach the bottom, you're only starting again at the top!!



That is awsome, one of the funniest things i have ever heard :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: Now my question is what the heck is a triple fallline.  Man if that is there single black imagine the triple


----------



## Treeskier (Sep 20, 2005)

*Ironically the steepest in East I've seen is Parachute*

Ironically the steepest trail on a trail map I've skied in the East is at Mt. Snow and it is called I believe Parachute. Unfortunatly it is only 5 turns long with a flat run out. I did get to ski it last January after the 30 plus inch snow storm. Even got to ski the trees to the right of it before patrol had a chance. Then 2 hours later after skiing all of the North side out there was nothing left worth skiing there. Nothing else with pitch.....end up going back North to Sugarbush for lots of sustained pitch. 

The second steepest trail I think is "The Face" at Jay Peak no wait....Mad River did open that head wall under the single once last year and the year before....that would be the steepest. Only MT Snow has that beat becouse they blow snow on Parachute and leave it open a lot. 

Else where in the world I remember sking Chomone (spelled wrong) where I skied what seemed like a snow cone that curved to almost 90 degres. And Furnie with it's intense steeps. 

Should be skiing soon.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, who posted this:

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2027&st=0&p=33532&#entry33532

Whoever it was, kudos. Very classy post. :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2005)

To make the PA skiers and riders happy, I call out sugarloaf on white nitro and say that claiming a 55 degree pitch is total crap.  I bet it never even gets over 40, and if it does it is only for like 2 turns.  I did some math the other day and white nitro top to bottom is only 29 degrees.  See we are just negitive people and trash all the ski areas :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Mark D (Sep 20, 2005)

thank you for not making me look like a lyer over on pasr.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 20, 2005)

*It was me*

Someone had to go over there and be a diplomat while pulling your butt out of the fire.   :lol: 

I used a diferent name cause photogf128 is for AlpineZone and only Alpinezone posts.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

Somebody GoogleEarth Denton and see what it's about. I would but my 5 year old laptop won't run it, and work doesn't like downloads.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 21, 2005)

I did last night, unfortunately with the free version the resolution is poor so I could not really see anything. 

Several of the areas talked about over in the PA skiers board sound pretty interesting but getting info is dificult. They seem to be truly "hidden gems". Still trying when I get a free moment.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2005)

Since this guy who took such offense made a point to single out Hunter (seems to be a trend whenever someone gets offended or negative), this Hunter skier just wants to say...

Let's meet up anytime, anywhere you want and do some skiing. That's the best way for folks to see who can rip and who can't.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2005)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> thank you for not making me look like a lyer over on pasr.



I think your poster Ski999 needs to make a few turns ASAP. Is he always that cranky?


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Since this guy who took such offense made a point to single out Hunter (seems to be a trend whenever someone gets offended or negative), this Hunter skier just wants to say...
> 
> Let's meet up anytime, anywhere you want and do some skiing. That's the best way for folks to see who can rip and who can't.


Ha! No kidding. Can I tag along when you give "ski999" the Hunter grand tour? I'd love to watch him try to keep up with you and Karl....  I think I've been as civil as possible there, along with SRO. He just wants to be confrontational.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 21, 2005)

JimG. wrote 





> Since this guy who took such offense made a point to single out Hunter (seems to be a trend whenever someone gets offended or negative), this Hunter skier just wants to say...
> 
> Let's meet up anytime, anywhere you want and do some skiing. That's the best way for folks to see who can rip and who can't.


 :roll: This reminds me of the old RSN boards where we'd beat our chests and and say how much better my resort is than your resort. It was fun at first but things got nasty quick. Guys would be calling each other out, and not to ski. I could give a flying flock about how "good" anyone skis. I'm in it for a good time.
Perhaps a friendly race between the PA skiers and riders and the AZ racing team. Loser buys the beers(or cokes for those under 21). I bet they like Rolling Rock! But something tells me the AZ'ers are going to drink for free that night! :wink: 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, who knows, this guy may be a great skier...I don't know, but it sounds funny when someone goes crazy and accuses a whole web community of being dorkish posers when his issue is that we don't really know his ski areas. 

Since he doesn't really know me as a skier either, I thought it might be a good idea to have some tea and a chat.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, ski999 really needs to get laid or something. Just another case of keyboard course, it seems to me. He's ranting and raving about us bashing PA skiing.  There might have been a little joking about this and that (where else can you see the site of the nation's most notorious nuclear incident while you're skiing?), but no wholesale bashing of the state's skiing experience.  The only derogotory comments I made about Denton was their pathetic marketing excess.  I would challenge anyone to substantiate the claim that any section of "Avalanche" greater than 20 feet in length has a 66 degree pitch.  That's just utter BS.  And what exactly is a "Triple Fall Line"?  I standa by my statement that the marketing people at Ski Denton are clearly hacks.  Probably some good skiers there too, along with bad ones.  Same as any resort in VT.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Hey, who knows, this guy may be a great skier...I don't know, but it sounds funny when someone goes crazy and accuses a whole web community of being dorkish posers when his issue is that we don't really know his ski areas.


Doubt it.  Corbet's Collier?  Is that a new breed of dog?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 21, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Doubt it.  Corbet's Collier?  Is that a new breed of dog?



Gee whiz Tin, I don't think you have much of a future as a diplomat.  :blink:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2005)

To be very objective, doesn't this remind us of when the TGR boys were over here making a fuss? It's not the exact same thing, but it does remind me of that situation. We didn't like it very much then, so I don't think we ought to continue to push this one.

Ski999 may seem over the top with his posts on the PA site, but it's clear he is genuinely offended by some of the tongue in cheek stuff written. 

I can't say he's wrong because I ski at Hunter and everyone (including Ski999) loves to bash Hunter. And apparently he used to ski and work there so he really knows the place. 

I don't like it when folks bash my home hill which is why I don't do that to other mountains, especially if I've never been there. Anyway, I'm guessing this post won't be too popular here, and I agree Ski999 is being a little too sensitive, but we ought to be respectful nevertheless.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> To be very objective, doesn't this remind us of when the TGR boys were over here making a fuss? It's not the exact same thing, but it does remind me of that situation. We didn't like it very much then, so I don't think we ought to continue to push this one.



I was thinking the same thing.  Some of the TGR guys were saying the same things about us...

I say let it go, no need to antagonize anyone... Can't we all just get along??


----------



## Brettski (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it OK if we bash Mountain Creek?

And what happened, did you ban the guy a delete all of his posts...

I miss all the fun...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Is it OK if we bash Mountain Creek?
> 
> And what happened, did you ban the guy a delete all of his posts...
> 
> I miss all the fun...



No, he never posted over here, this was on another site that caters to the PA region. He was really offended at what we were posting and he does have a point. Making fun of small ski areas, even those with inflated marketing hype, doesn't do the industry any favors.

He was a little bit over the top and alot of the members of that community felt the same.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on guys. Totally different situation. Based on the feedback from the PASkiandRide guys, it sounds like this Avalanche trail is a pretty nasty run. That's cool. That was my objective in even posting that thread there. Those guys would know. "ski999" was the one that decided to turn it into a pissing match. In fact, it seems the admins and some of the members there feel the same way. Anyway, *Denton's profile* is up and I'm done with that thread...


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every fish has a bigger one ready to eat it and a smaller one that it's ready to eat...

It's the way of the world..

British Columbia skiers look down on Utah skiers who look down on Colorado skiers who look down on VT skiers who look down on NY skiers who look down on PA skiers who look down on NJ skiers who look down on VA skiiers...


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Every fish has a bigger one ready to eat it and a smaller one that it's ready to eat...
> 
> It's the way of the world..
> 
> British Columbia skiers look down on Utah skiers who look down on Colorado skiers who look down on VT skiers who look down on NY skiers who look down on PA skiers who look down on NJ skiers who look down on VA skiiers...


The skiing food chain! Ha. Post of the week! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

_ Making fun of small ski areas, even those with inflated marketing hype, doesn't do the industry any favors._

Overall, I agree with you, JimG. But not on this point. Really, calling out those who make baseless and obviously exagerated claims is good for the industry, as it makes them all a little more honest. Consumers are a lot happier making decisions based on what they percieve to be accurate information. Kind of like calling out areas on tehir snow reports. You're much more likely to go somewhere that's reporting amazing snow if you feel like they may be telling the truth.

(just doing my best to uphold our standing as "dorks")


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> _ Making fun of small ski areas, even those with inflated marketing hype, doesn't do the industry any favors._
> 
> Overall, I agree with you, JimG. But not on this point. Really, calling out those who make baseless and obviously exagerated claims is good for the industry, as it makes them all a little more honest. Consumers are a lot happier making decisions based on what they percieve to be accurate information. Kind of like calling out areas on tehir snow reports. You're much more likely to go somewhere that's reporting amazing snow if you feel like they may be telling the truth.
> 
> (just doing my best to uphold our standing as "dorks")


In typical C-10 fashion, *well said!* :beer:


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> _ Making fun of small ski areas, even those with inflated marketing hype, doesn't do the industry any favors._
> 
> Overall, I agree with you, JimG. But not on this point. Really, calling out those who make baseless and obviously exagerated claims is good for the industry, as it makes them all a little more honest. Consumers are a lot happier making decisions based on what they percieve to be accurate information. Kind of like calling out areas on tehir snow reports. You're much more likely to go somewhere that's reporting amazing snow if you feel like they may be telling the truth.
> 
> (just doing my best to uphold our standing as "dorks")



Have you been there??
Can anybody among us deny the existence of this drop?


----------



## Marc (Sep 21, 2005)

I can deny anything I want to.

On good days I can deny the existance of the entire state of Rhode Island (ok, so that's not very hard to do).


 :dunce:


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 21, 2005)

that guy over at the PA board really let it get under his skin..but hey we don't know what makes everyone tick...and he got TICKED OFF...

I skied PA a lot and thinks its ok...I personally never felt truly challenged on anything I ever skied, but thats me..everyones different.

I do think we should do a good bashing of Mountain Creek though..i'm with you Brett... 

Honestly though...their mountain bike trails are really PRETTY good..

M


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

Marc- that's an average day for me.

dmc- no, I haven't, and so no, I can't, authoritatively. However, considering the overall quality of the website and the "triple fall line" claim, it does become somewhat difficult to accept at face value their claim to have the steepest slope in the east. You'd think they'd at least throw a picture in to substantiate that claim. I know I would, 'cause it'd be mighty impressive.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Marc- that's an average day for me.
> 
> dmc- no, I haven't, and so no, I can't, authoritatively. However, considering the overall quality of the website and the "triple fall line" claim, it does become somewhat difficult to accept at face value their claim to have the steepest slope in the east. You'd think they'd at least throw a picture in to substantiate that claim. I know I would, 'cause it'd be mighty impressive.



I think dmc made my point...without first hand knowledge we're all just guessing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> ...considering the overall quality of the website and the "triple fall line" claim....



Is that a real claim, I thought it was just someone's joke?? :-?


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Marc- that's an average day for me.
> 
> dmc- no, I haven't, and so no, I can't, authoritatively. However, considering the overall quality of the website and the "triple fall line" claim, it does become somewhat difficult to accept at face value their claim to have the steepest slope in the east. You'd think they'd at least throw a picture in to substantiate that claim. I know I would, 'cause it'd be mighty impressive.



It's still an assumption...

I'm skeptical as well..  When I think of stuff like that I think skiers left entrance in the Left Gully at Tucks..  Or Corbettes...  Or... whatever...
To think something like that exists in PA..  Seems a stretch..  But I've never been there..


----------



## Brettski (Sep 21, 2005)

What's a triple fall line....

1. The line of the trail
2. The line of gravity
3. The line to the bar?

Come I'll start...how many people can you fit in an open air "gondola"?


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2005)

FYI..


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 21, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> What's a triple fall line....
> 
> 1. The line of the trail
> 2. The line of gravity
> ...



god is that the STUPIDEST lift you've ever been on? if you're going to put a gondola in at least enclose is so I can warm up slightly.. HA...or some other activities... 

M


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2005)

Let's be clear about a coupe of things.

1) I have never been to Ski Denton, and in fact never heard of it until yesterday.

2) I am 100% certain that there is no pitch at that ski area that is equal to or greater than 66 degrees for a length of 20 feet or more.  I'm not claiming to be the greatest skier in the world or anything close to that.  But I've been to a few places.  One place that opened my eyes was Highlands Bowl at Aspen Highlands.  When you hike up the ridge to the Bowl, there is a small patrol shack which hands out maps of the expert terrain near the top of Highlands (the Bowl, Temerity, Steeplchase, Oly Bowl).  It not only depicts the runs, but also their avg. and maximum steepness.  I did a run right down the center of Highlands bowl then cut left into a small stand of trees on a ridge.  The trees were there b/c it was pretty much the only place in the bowl that avalanches hadn't scoured them away - the ridge shunted the snow to either side.  On the downhill side of that ridge, the run became much steeper to "catch up" to the height of the terrain around it.  That was steeper than just about anything I'd been on and it scared me silly for the first turn.  Much to my surprise, I found out it was "only" 49 degrees.  Folks - that's ridiculously steep.  When I see claims of 66 degrees, it can only make me laugh.  It's kind of sad really that the Denton marketing dept is either too venal to care (as they hoodwink an unsuspecting public) or too stupid to know.  

3) As far as I know, there is no such thing as a "triple fall line".  This wasn't a term I made up, it was a specific claim in Denton's descrption of one of its trails.  

Why ski999, or anyone else, would get offended when I point out this nonsense is a mystery.  Only someone with a massive inferiority complex would take umbrage to pointing out what I did - it should be viewed more as a public service than bashing the state of PA.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 21, 2005)

A "Gondola" for a 5 minute ride, which is 10 minutes by chair?

I saw the lifties at this place (ok, it was vernon valley at the time, but the still got the same inbread work force to deal with)...laughing when the let a chair go into a guy (albiet a beginner) and drag him, throw the mud, before the shut it off.  Had to have dragged him 20 feet.

Still, what would be a third line?

Oh, and I'm sure there is no way I'm getting to that Mountain, I mean talk about boonies.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> still got the same inbread work force to deal with)...


Easy. Let's not add fuel to ski999's fire. There are some PA folks here too...


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VT people blast Mass people blast NY people who blast NJ people who blast PA people who blast Kentucky people.. etc..


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Food chain. I forget...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

Circle of Life, Greg. Never forget it.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2005)

This guy ski999 can't get enough of putting words into other people's mouths.  I've followed the relevant discussion over there with a morbid curiousity to see how badly he could mischaracterize the debate here and it's truly impressive.  He's managed to transform a good laugh about the BS marketing hype we always decry elsewhere into some sort of perceived jihad against small, family areas in PA.  Both an inferiority complex and a persecution complex wrapped up in one shiny package.  Must be a delightful individual.

I'm glad that people around here have the maturity to acknowledge facts regarding inaccurate marketing fluff here in the Northeast.  I hate it when I see it from Sunday river or K-Mart or Sugarbush or wherever else.  Not sure why the rules are different for Ski Denton.  The marketing guy may hold three other jobs.  That's a tough road to hoe.  But that doesn't excuse marketing claims that are not only wildly inaccurate, but also contravene the laws of physics (triple fall line).


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

Tough *row* to hoe.

Sorry. You're right, though.

:beer:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 21, 2005)

Aww cmon Brett, its only about a half hour from your house more than killington.  Are you seriously telling me your not going to go there and take pics for us and get me an XL tshirt that says ive skied the steepest in the east?  I will be disappointed in you.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> This guy ski999 can't get enough of putting words into other people's mouths.  I've followed the relevant discussion over there with a morbid curiousity to see how badly he could mischaracterize the debate here and it's truly impressive.



Over where please? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Tough *row* to hoe.
> 
> Sorry. You're right, though.
> 
> :beer:



Now that I think about it, "road" never made any sense.  In other news, I'm an idiot.

Thanks.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Over where please? I'd like to read it.



Over here:

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2027&st=0


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tinman, that was an entertaining thread. I wish we were allowed to have them here   

_Well I live about 15 minutes away from Denton and lemme tell you, I've been down Avalanche and it's horrible, all ice from people snowplowing down it,  _

I don't know about PA skiing and I don't care, but how could someone snow plow down something with a 66 degree pitch?

BTW, 999's wife/girlfriend is a cutie. Good for him.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> I don't know about PA skiing and I don't care, but how could someone snow plow down something with a 66 degree pitch?



Its defiantly unpossible.  I would say that you probably cant even snow plow down something 40 degrees, so no way 66.  I really think that some of them over there tryin to kinda stand up for the place dont truly understand how steep 66 degrees is.  66 degrees is absolutey insane, there is no way if it was 66 degrees it would be able to be groomed


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unpossible? Get off this computer and study and do your homework *NOW.*


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I go to skool in lynn, they dont give no home work.  

But really my school is so pathetic, I have had two homework assingments i have down at home so far this year, and Im in 5 honors classes


----------



## John84 (Sep 21, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're homework?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about JohnBoy?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe John84 earns a big "Oh, snap!"


----------



## John84 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cheers :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I believe John84 earns a big "Oh, snap!"



well, Im lost :dunce:


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just a funny little grammar mistake.  Chuckle chuckle


----------



## Brettski (Sep 22, 2005)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Aww cmon Brett, its only about a half hour from your house more than killington.  Are you seriously telling me your not going to go there and take pics for us and get me an XL tshirt that says ive skied the steepest in the east?  I will be disappointed in you.



Yes, this is what I'm saying.

With all the time invested getting 5 people on the hill, I'll spend another 2 hours in the car, get up another 2 hours early...

Or I'd rather stab myself in the temple with an ice pick then go back...

And that's the only place I skiied when I started...

Something about beer and doobs and night skiing...but that's all a blur

It's a VERY boring hill (almost said mountain)


----------



## smootharc (Sep 22, 2005)

*I could do some Ski Denton recon from where I am....*

....but you guys would need to chip in for expenses.  Here's my estimate:

$450.00 for gas (I own a Hummer H2).
$2,000.00 for two nights lodging (first class only here). 
$125.00 for snacks and coffee.  
$200.00 for breakfast, lunch, and dinner x2
$2,850.00 for new skis, bindings, and boots to handle the 66 degree slope.  
$27,356.00 (includes  travel, room and board) for private guiding by Scot Schmidt, Dan Egan, Shane McConk, and, of course Charlotte Moats, who will shout encouragement to me from the side of the slope while rapelling and being anchored to the top.  They will also film me for the next Warren Miller flick.  

Total:  $32,981.00

Please wire to my offshore account immediately.  Thank you my AlpineZone best ski buddies and friends for life !


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I could do some Ski Denton recon from where I am....*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> ....but you guys would need to chip in for expenses.  Here's my estimate:
> 
> $450.00 for gas (I own a Hummer H2).
> $2,000.00 for two nights lodging (first class only here).
> ...



Will you take a personal check?  Or, I have this bridge that I could trade you...  Thanks for offering your time and safety to clear this up!


----------



## awf170 (Sep 22, 2005)

Birdman829 said:
			
		

> Just a funny little grammar mistake.  Chuckle chuckle



I guess this is what happens to you when you go to lynn public schools :wink: I think john is younger than me too, which just adds to my stupity


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2005)

Stupidity.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 22, 2005)

And don't forget stupidity spelled backwards is mud.


----------



## papasteeze (Sep 22, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> This guy ski999 can't get enough of putting words into other people's mouths.  I've followed the relevant discussion over there with a morbid curiousity to see how badly he could mischaracterize the debate here and it's truly impressive.  He's managed to transform a good laugh about the BS marketing hype we always decry elsewhere into some sort of perceived jihad against small, family areas in PA.  Both an inferiority complex and a persecution complex wrapped up in one shiny package.  Must be a delightful individual.



For what it is worth - 98% of his posts are informational, insightful and expert in opinion.  Sadly people seem to remember the negative 2% and not the other 98%.  

We added a central PA mountain category this summer, so I am sure as the season gets closer we will have more guests, weighing in regarding Denton and their claim to fame. 

It was great to see the flurry of activity from this board over on ours. I'll be sure to reference this board when someone is searching for more detailed advice and information for the ski area "up north"

Rob
www.paskiandride.com


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 22, 2005)

papasteeze said:
			
		

> Tin Woodsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked his posts. He might have been a little over sensitive, but he was defending his turf.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 22, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Stupidity.




wow, the said part is i didnt do that on purpose :dunce:


----------



## John84 (Sep 22, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it is very said.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2005)

John84 said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: Poor Austin! :lol:


----------



## skidude (Oct 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of us over here?  You mean people in PA? Believe it or not, we do get on our horse and throw our skis in our buggy every once in a while, and take a roadtrip away from our straw houses. 
I know it might shock you that us PA hicks make it all the way up to VT and NH (and even sometimes maine, tho I have not made it up there for skiing yet  )but we do go up.  As I ski all the 'steep' trails whenever I go north (have been to killington, okemo, stratton, hunter, windah, belleyare, pico, greekpeak, gore, magic mountain, and others), along with going outwest, and playing on the steeps at park city, alta, snowbird, canyons, deervalley, vail, a-basin, keystone, and brekenridge.

However, I have never actully been on Avalanch, as I have not ended up going out to Denton, but if I ever do, I will ski the trail, and take some pictures for you guys.  I do have some friends who moved out to montana, and they are very good skiers, who can vouch for that trail being very steep.  (Its probably not steep for long, but it is steep).

Also I don't hear any other mountain claiming to have the steepest trail...which seems like it is bragging rights....You would think kmart could blast a trail to make it the steepest trail around, so they could get that right to brag about too.



Anyway I appologize for brinign this thread/post back up, but I just came across it again.

Ohh yeah, I have been to tuckermans too   :beer:


----------



## skidude (Oct 10, 2005)

BTW does anyone else claim to have the steepest slope? I know it would be hard because the way trails are groomed differently and snowmaking could make stuff steeper or flatter, but I just sorta assumed that no one was disputing it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2005)

skidude said:
			
		

> BTW does anyone else claim to have the steepest slope? I know it would be hard because the way trails are groomed differently and snowmaking could make stuff steeper or flatter, but I just sorta assumed that no one was disputing it.


Catamount claims Catapult is the steepest in the Berkshires...


----------



## skidude (Oct 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> skidude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean no one has went around with a protractor and messuared all the steepest trails yet....Jeeze whats everyone waiting for? :blink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 10, 2005)

skidude said:
			
		

> BTW does anyone else claim to have the steepest slope? I know it would be hard because the way trails are groomed differently and snowmaking could make stuff steeper or flatter, but I just sorta assumed that no one was disputing it.



That's a good question. I don't think anyone does. Gore is always bragging about how steep the head wall is on Rumor, but I never heard of them claiming the steepest title. Mts. always fightin over how much vert. they have, who gets more snow, etc. why not prove and claim the prize for steepest?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 10, 2005)

umm... doesnt white nitro clame the steepest run in the east :-?


----------



## dmc (Oct 11, 2005)

skidude said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey skidude... You seem like you picking a fight...
Didn't get enough of my rantings this afternoon towards your Pocono,Hunter-hater contingiant???

I think most people here just reside to the fact that - until we see it - it's just talk...   Based upon resonable conclusions from people here that have experience with super steep terrain in many environments - I just wont believe it until i see it..  

I really do want it to exist... It would be cool..

But when it comes down to it... Who cares if Denton says they have the steepest trail...  It's not like any of us are going to load up the truck and head there anytime soon..  But I'm sure the claim brings in people from that region..
More power to 'em....


----------



## 2knees (Aug 17, 2014)

i smell a trail off...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone else appreciate the irony here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2014)

Ya...first thought 2knees stuck in a time warp.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 18, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Ya...first thought 2knees stuck in a time warp.



JIM!!!

what's up my friend.  I thought the new management fired you.  :grin:

how is this for a time warp.....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 19, 2014)

Irony:  exhibit A





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Irony:  exhibit A
> 
> View attachment 13262
> 
> ...



Not all of that information is inaccurate I saw a few words like AZ, member, the, on, a....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

Frankly, I don't think Greg gives a f$@% anymore. He's not in charge of the site and doesn't need to try to be civil or cordial now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea but it's still quite funny to be a douche and call people out for the same shit he did


----------

